# My Custom Watch



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Here are pictures of my custom watch designed on a CAD software. I am planning on making this watch, so please tell me what you think!

Here are the features to my watch, in short:

Brushed titanium 6.6.2 (aerospace grade) casing
Polished titanium crowns
Super Luminova (see attach picture)
2000 M water resistance
Swiss movement
20mm lugs
Domed (slight) front sapphire crystal (underside only AR coating)
Flat sapphire crystal on reverse
All black colors are matte
Dial base is ceramic coated (rough texture, very low sheen)


One question I do have is which watch movement would be compatible/most ideal for this watch, given its configuration.

~Lit2Fijit1


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

Please ignore the lines throughout the titanium casing; they shouldn't be there. 
Sorry for the sloppy lume edit and I also want to smooth out the edges of the metal part of the lugs!


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

lit2fijit1 said:


> Please ignore the lines throughout the titanium casing; they shouldn't be there.
> Sorry for the sloppy lume edit and I also want to smooth out the edges of the metal part of the lugs!


Also, the crown will be 25% bigger and the movement I added is just a random movement I inserted... so the actual movement is to be determined.

The name of the watch will be: "Tempus Ex Machina"

Literally, Tempus Ex Machina means "Time from the machine" (and appropriately so, I'd say!). Aliterally, it means that out of nowhere, time saves the day.

This name is derived from the commonly known phrase "Deus Ex Machina", which finds its roots in Greek tragedies as a plot device to bring a miraculous solution via a person/thing to save the day. Likewise and from personal experience, time seems to "save the day", or rather, be one of only a handful of things to which we can rely on to bring us healing from many difficult situations.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Nicely done renderings, what software do you use? How do you plan to fabricate the case? If I were designing/building a watch from scratch, I might go for a slightly more distinctive look. It is a nice design though....


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

dnslater said:


> Nicely done renderings, what software do you use? How do you plan to fabricate the case? If I were designing/building a watch from scratch, I might go for a slightly more distinctive look. It is a nice design though....


I believe the software is called Autodesk Inventor.

I spoke with a watch repairer and he told me that I will have to get a raw block of titanium 6.6.2 and have it sent in to someone that can cut the case out (and the buckle, crowns, etc.). I will also be custom designing my own rotor for the movement (whatever movement will be compatible for this watch).

As for the distinctive look, I think that I will stick with the my relatively conservative design because I am pretty fickle-minded when it comes to designing anything.

What makes the watch stand-out for me is that it has a huge symbolic presentation to it. Other than the reverse-side name "Tempus Ex Machina", the watch will be distincively Swiss. That is, it will follow the Swiss law that allows for the "Swiss Made" branding, will have a Swiss Mauser leather strap (despite the fact that it will be a diver watch; the strap can be easily interchanged between the leather and rubber straps), and the logo is cross-shaped. All of these are representative of the Swiss' foreign policy of neutrality and humanitarian aid. Furthermore, the Swiss are known to be at the forement of timepiece ingenuity and manufacture. If anything, the watch is a tribute to the Swiss.


----------



## IamLegend (Jul 29, 2009)

IMO that is a beautiful watch. I do have a suggestion, but i don't know if it will make it harder to machine but why not put crown guards on the side of the crown? I think it'll make the watch have more substance. What do you think? :think:


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

That looks great. The scaling of your induces is spot on. As far as movements go you should check with the guys in the watchmaking sub-forum (https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6), I'm sure they could find a solution for you. If you end up making more than a couple you should let us know the price point (hint,hint).


----------



## MechEng (Aug 18, 2009)

One thing, if you want 2000m depth rating, you probably will not be able to have a display caseback (unless the crystal is really thick), which woould make for a very heavy watch. What does the second crown control? What is displayed on the 2 subdials? Also, if it's a dive watch, do you not want a diving bezel (interior or exterior?)

How do you plan on getting the hands fabricated, just using some pre-made ones? What about the face, the lume, etc. 

Seems like a large and expensive undertaking for one person, I dont see how you will get all the parts you need made (without it costing a fortune). I don't mean to discourage at all, I love the idea that you're making your own, I think its brilliant, I just dont understand exaclty how you'll go about it?

Best of luck though, like the design.


----------



## Williams_den (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you already have a movement that will fit this case? I think it is important to design around the movements that are available.


----------



## BlancheFontaine (Jan 29, 2009)

> I think it is important to design around the movements that are available.


It's more easy, you're right and cheaper to produce...
Nice design !


----------



## goddino371 (Nov 22, 2009)

Great design - I think it's got potential!


----------

